# Suche jemanden den ich werben kann(Aegwynn Allianz oder Eredar Horde)



## Itsdeathadder (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo ich suche jemanden den ich wie oben beschrieben werben kann entweder auf Aegwynn-Allianz oder Eredar-Horde. 

Als aller erstes suche ich jemand der schon etwas mehr Zeit hat da ich grade viel Zeit habe zum Spielen das ganze soll sich auch schließlich lohnen.

Ich stelle gerne Taschen, Glyphen, Gold, Reiten, Accountgebundene Rüstung und andere Kleinigkeiten zur Verfügung.

 

Am besten wäre es wenn man über Teamspeak kommuniziert aber ist keine Pflicht in dem Sinne wenn du Interesse hast und noch genauere Details wissen willst schreib mir eine PN oder Antworte auf den Beitrag.

Würde mich freuen von dir zu hören und mit dir zu zusammen Spaß und freude am Spiel zu haben.  

 

 

Liebe Grüße

Deathadder


----------



## Itsdeathadder (17. Januar 2016)

Closed


----------

